# I need your help guys seriously for me to decide!!



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

I need your help guys seriously for me to decide!!

This is my BNR34 with the following parts in CF
-	Hood
-	Mirrors
-	Original mine's canards
-	Trunk
-	Wing
-	Pillars



























And I also have the front fenders in CF but not yet installed



















*What do you think, should I keep the fenders in CF or to paint them?*

Dow you prefer these R'S with the mix CF parts in the side of the cars




























Or these R's with the CF parts on the top only




























*Please help me to decide, should I keep the fenders in CF or to paint them?*


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't really like the different coloured doors. I'd say part paint, so you can see they are CF but the majority of it is car coloured.


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Paint them!


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Seems such a shame to paint them and I will be having this dilemma too. You could always do the rest of the car shell in a carbon wrap. I am having a carbon front bumper too so whole front end will be carbon and boot.


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> I don't really like the different coloured doors. I'd say part paint, so you can see they are CF but the majority of it is car coloured.


What about the hood and the fenders both together in CF?


----------



## Chocko (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm really liking the second to last pic.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> I don't really like the different coloured doors. I'd say part paint, so you can see they are CF but the majority of it is car coloured.


+1

Paint them but leave a thin lip around the vent's in carbon.

PS Awesome looking R34, where in the world are you?


----------



## leer33 (May 17, 2011)

paint them


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Ultra thin paint that you can see the weave through:thumbsup:


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Paint them.
Wings and doors in carbon looks weird. Bonnet is cool though.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

you worked hard on the car, well done to you mate the car looks so hard and PHAT!:thumbsup: i think if you keep it as it is, or paint it, it still looks and going to look the nutss... lots of cars have cf painted, sometimes its nice not to be the same :thumbsup:


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Paint them! The parts you have already (trunk, Wing, Hood, etc..) leave the CF, the fenders and doors PAINT! Just my 2 cents!

Keep it Boostin'


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Paint them.. People have different taste, but i am not a fan of different colored parts.


Terje.


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys for your responses and feedbacks


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

paint them


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Is the first picture your GTR? More pictures mate! I love that car! (Except the LHD Conversion)

I say install them and post a picture, drive it around with CF and then paint them if you dont like it. Personally I say paint them, I like the clean look


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Paint them unless you want everyone to think you are driving a Beneton Polo.
Just make sure the paint is very light and not lead based lol


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Is the first picture your GTR? More pictures mate! I love that car! (Except the LHD Conversion)
> 
> I say install them and post a picture, drive it around with CF and then paint them if you dont like it. Personally I say paint them, I like the clean look


Yes, the first picture is for my BNR34 and more good pictures will come soon after i finish my project

Thanks a lot that you love it and if it is not LHD converted, then i will not be able to have it and drive it where i live


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

Bajie said:


> Paint them unless you want everyone to think you are driving a Beneton Polo.
> Just make sure the paint is very light and not lead based lol


Anybody who will say a “Benetton Polo” about cars with Carbon fiber parts, I prefer that he changes his word and take a closer look to the CF parts before saying anything like that



















BTW: carbon fiber is a mix color between black and silver and to have that in a silver car is not a “Benetton Polo” and this can be clearly noticed on this R34 










What about the Auto Select BNR34, is it a “Benetton Polo”, for sure not


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

hksboost said:


> Yes, the first picture is for my BNR34 and more good pictures will come soon after i finish my project
> 
> Thanks a lot that you love it and if it is not LHD converted, then i will not be able to have it and drive it where i live


Hold me updated, I`m waiting!


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

Paint the wings and leave the rest as is


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

paint them just keep the hood


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

That AutoSelect coloring is the best of these


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Itdoes look horrible unless it's painted

Also the badge on the middle looks very out of place


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

matty32 said:


> Itdoes look horrible unless it's painted
> 
> Also the badge on the middle looks very out of place



That R34 with the badge in the middle is not mine


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

that silver R34, AutoSelect picture above is also cool


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

sädde said:


> that silver R34, AutoSelect picture above is also cool


It does look nice on the track but not on the street.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Who supplied the spoiler? Needs sanding back and re clear coating too much orange peel.










Apart from that, looks pretty awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Have the wings part painted and leave the rest of the carbon bare.

Leave the top edge of the wings bare so the bonnet blends into the wings and also leave the vent area bare. That will look very nice allround showing that they are carbon wings but giving the car a more complete look.

Baz


----------



## weskereric (Jan 24, 2009)

Paint them


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Mate if you keep posting pictures like that then your going to end up getting banned, porn just pure porn. Personally being a carbon whore I'd say don't paint them and also get those carbon doors and get a carbon front bumper. Sorry for spending all your money!


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

You have a nice BNR34.
Do not paint them. The Carbon color is not way off any way.
Get the carbon doors!

In any case first install the fenders and then decide if you like the look or not.

Take care


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

To be honest this discussion needs some more sophisticated input

if you want to go mad with carbon, you will be in 90% of the cases:
1) total flop, bad taste, wrong parts associated with wrong tuning aero
2) Over the top carbon madness, also tasteless, because at the end it doesn't help much if you are still driving a car with standard interior.

So what you need is to take a look on other cars that do the job well. The Select R34 is great, but has the internals that follow the looks too.
For me the best exemple how you can go on a GTR is take a look on the Mugen-RR:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

gtrlux said:


>


uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:

Oppps! i think you need to practice your photoshop skills a wee bit more!!! 

Put them on, post the pics, and then take the car to an Airbrush artist and achieve something unique!:thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Steveline said:


> uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:
> 
> Oppps! i think you need to practice your photoshop skills a wee bit more!!!
> 
> Put them on, post the pics, and then take the car to an Airbrush artist and achieve something unique!:thumbsup:


No I actually don't, because it was ment to be a photoshop you muppet.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

paint but leave in inner part of the vents and the edge of the vent carbon. Nice 34.


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

gtrlux said:


> To be honest this discussion needs some more sophisticated input
> 
> if you want to go mad with carbon, you will be in 90% of the cases:
> 1) total flop, bad taste, wrong parts associated with wrong tuning aero
> ...


With all of the cars and especially R34'S that did the mad carbon work, it is still difficult for me to decide 
Top carbon madness parts will not be a bad taste or wrong parts

For me the best exemple how you can go on a GTR is this Top Carbon madness R34 :thumbsup::










OMG, how you can paint these fenders, really shame 





































I think that i will keep the fenders in CF for some time then i will paint them later and for the other parts:

- Hood
- Trunk
- Wing
- Mirrors
- Mine's Canards
- Pillars

Will remain in CF indeed


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Why do not you try what it looks like when they are parts of the CF
Yes, they can probably paint later:smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

Another nice example of a well done carbon R (Garage Saurus R32):




























Also this R34 with Carbon Kevlar front end from Final Motion










Again "Top carbon madness parts will not be a bad taste or wrong parts"


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

looks naff on all of the above, its just carbon for carbon sake! Why not go all the way and get gold plated wheels diamond encrusted door cards and call it "the only way is essex-slag-GTR"!?!?!?

Carbon is to add rigidity and lightness, on a road car it just for posing!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

drewzer said:


> looks naff on all of the above, its just carbon for carbon sake! Why not go all the way and get gold plated wheels diamond encrusted door cards and call it "the only way is essex-slag-GTR"!?!?!?
> 
> Carbon is to add rigidity and lightness, on a road car it just for posing!


I think the above trend is exactly the difference . . . . a decent styled car, how most of us on this board like, is unfortunately for posing, because you try to make it look to please the mass . . . . the above carbon madness is nothing for the beauty competition, more of a maniac vision come true. . . . so its self pleasing, rather then posing, where you need others to look at your car


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hksboost said:


> With all of the cars and especially R34'S that did the mad carbon work, it is still difficult for me to decide
> Top carbon madness parts will not be a bad taste or wrong parts
> 
> For me the best exemple how you can go on a GTR is this Top Carbon madness R34 :thumbsup::
> ...


Fully agree, this specific car looks the business in carbon. Even if its a bit unbalanced from a car design standard . . . but we talk here about detail perversion, which is also my cup of tea


----------

